# Desolation Sound, BC, Canada?



## wiseleyb (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd like to spend 3-4 months up around Desolation Sound this summer. By chance does anyone have recommendations of marinas in the area that have wifi (or even public libraries that have wifi). Need to get some work done 3-4 days a week while up there and I'm pretty certain my evdo won't work.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We go up every summer. We got wifi in Nanaimo, Lund and Pender Harbor on the way up. There might be wifi in Refuge Cove, but it's doubtful. Other than that, you might be able to piggy back off someone's satellite setup in Prideaux Haven where the rich boaters anchor.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Wifi in Desolation Sound proper is going to be tough. Besides those places mentioned by erps, on the Island side you should find some in Comox and Campbell River, but they, like Nanaimo & Pender Harbour are not really in Desolation.

If a Prideaux Haven piggyback is possible, then you may also get lucky in Squirrel Cove, another large popular anchorage in the area.

Beyond Desolation, it may be possible that the larger marinas (Big Bay e.g.) now (or will soon) offer Wifi.

btw: nice picture!


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

Notice the name. There's not much for convenience in Desolation Sound. The previous replys have pretty much covered it.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's a link to the service I use: http://www.bbxpress.net/default.aspx?pageid=201 It shows they currently have seven wi-fi sites in that area.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks, Sequiter... good to know, better than I expected.


----------



## wiseleyb (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh - very cool - thanks for all the replies!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you have that much time on your hands, why not go to the "new Desolation Sound" - the Broughtons; you'll love it. You could easily do both. You definitely need to purchase one of the guides for the Broughtons however; you need to know how to handle Johnstone Straight.

http://lists.samurai.com/pipermail/trawlers-and-trawlering/2002-July/049508.html


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I know a lot of folks heading up to the Broughtons. Matter of fact, we rafted up to the authors of the Dreamspeaker cruising book series one year on their way up to the Broughtons. What's the deally-o with that area? We went part way up Johnstone Strait one year and found that it got cold and turned around and headed back down to Desolation Sound. We figured if we wanted to summer in cold water areas we could stay down in the San Juans.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

erps said:


> I know a lot of folks heading up to the Broughtons. Matter of fact, we rafted up to the authors of the Dreamspeak? cruising book series one year on their way up to the Broughtons. What's the deally-o with that area? We went part way up Johnstone Strait one year and found that it got cold and turned around and headed back down to Desolation Sound. We figured if we wanted to summer in cold water areas we could stay down in the San Juans.


Unfortunately that is the reality of cruising north of Desolation, and, to some extent, cruising the outer west coast as well. It's like entering a new climate altogether. Spectacular scenery when the weather lifts, but all to often you're stuck under a layer of cloud for at least half the day.

When we did Barkley Sound a couple of years ago, we took our friends with whom we cruise the Caribbean every year or two. I was subject to a pact that, any day we sat in fog/cloud/mist and the weather inside (Georgia Strait) was good, I owed them a "Baguette Day".. that meant I had to go get the morning baguettes on our next Caribbean trip. In 12 days cruising I "earned" 9 baguette days. I think 3 of them are still on the books for next time!

I grew up on the central coast, a small town called "Ocean Falls", near Bella Bella, and this weather pattern is typical there too (with still more rain). While I'd dearly love to get up there again, the first mate resists because she likes her summers... and for some reason that means sun.

But these areas are truly beautiful when the sun comes out, quiet and solitude are nearly guaranteed, and if you spend some time with charts or Google Earth, you can see the near limitless potential for small one boat nooks and crannies...

You do/will need good self sufficiency, though, because services become far and few between.

BTW erps, the cruising guide couple's boat is "Dreamspeaker", an S&S SHE 36.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah, Barkley Sound. I keep trying to convince the First Mate that we should head over there "next summer", but "next summer" keeps getting pushed back each year. 

When we met the folks on "Dreamspeaker", they said the reason they were going up to the Broughtons is because it was the new hot spot. That was about three years ago. Maybe when global warming becomes more established we'll head up that way.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like Maine.


Faster said:


> Unfortunately that is the reality of cruising north of Desolation, and, to some extent, cruising the outer west coast as well. It's like entering a new climate altogether.* Spectacular scenery when the weather lifts, but all to often you're stuck under a layer of cloud for at least half the day.*
> ...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

erps said:


> Ah, Barkley Sound. I keep trying to convince the First Mate that we should head over there "next summer", but "next summer" keeps getting pushed back each year.
> 
> When we met the folks on "Dreamspeaker", they said the reason they were going up to the Broughtons is because it was the new hot spot. That was about three years ago. Maybe when global warming becomes more established we'll head up that way.


Re Barkley Sound
I should add that, despite the weather, it was a totally worthwhile trip. Ocean swells, quiet anchorages, different flora and fauna, whales (humps, greys and orcas) and the villages of Bamfield and Uclulet are fascinating.

This was the first land we saw after 14 hours chugging in fog from Race Rocks to Cape Beale:









This is Bamfield and its famous boardwalk:










And there are plenty of sea caves like this one... kayaks are essential!










Take extra clothes and don't listen to Georgia strait weather while you're there


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Faster- great pics. Makes me want to go back again, soon. John


----------

